# New F-rating for Movies



## Corrie (Mar 6, 2017)

So apparently there's a new movie rating called 'F.' What is it, you ask? 

It's been created to help support feminist films. The feature ranks movies by three criteria:

.Whether the work was directed by a woman
.Written by a woman
.Features significant women onscreen

What do you guys think about this?


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2017)

To me, art is something that should not aim to ever represent anybody in any way. It's different for biographic films and films based on true events, obviously, but I think that a lot of directors would agree with me that there shouldn't be any sort of deliberate depiction of how a person is supposed to be. If you don't want to cast a woman to play a soldier or something, then that's fine, because it's simply not what your creative output is intended to be. No creator should be forced to endorse those ideas and sacrifice elements of their work for society's standards of what a man or a woman should be, look like, or act like.

I'm more interested in knowing what would qualify a film for this kind of labelling, and also whether it's optional, 'cause I'm sure there are plenty of female content creators who would hate to have this on their works just because they happen to contain heroines.

If anything, this sort of thing makes things worse for women, because by doing this you're saying "women are treated awful in the film industry, so let's make it okay to treat women awfully by having a category for films that _aren't_ treating female awfully. Everything that isn't rated F is sexist, which is fine because it's optional".

Like, back up a little there. What's next? M-rating for films that acknowledge men? I'm not interested in either.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 6, 2017)

I thought this was a joke.



I mean, come on feminists, this is just stupid.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 6, 2017)

Doesn't really make any sense. A movie could still fit all of those three criteria while still insulting/belittling women.


----------



## scotch (Mar 6, 2017)

that's just dumb. sure, im a very strict feminist, but that's just so friggin dumb. you don't have H for a historical movie, and that's not even based on the normal movie rating system


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

To be honest I find this really stupid. I'm sorry, but I don't care who you are, a film is a film. I don't need someone rating it whether it makes a bunch of misandrists(which is what third wave feminism is.) happy or not. We don't need to bring this kind of stuff into entertainment. Isn't a film supposed to take away all the troubles? That's sure what they were made for back in the 20s and 30s...To escape the depression, or the war, or whatever issue you might have. 


Also, please note that I'm a full supporter of equal rights. I don't hate anyone regarding of their race, gender, etc. I just think that modern-day feminism(and the entirety of SJW "culture") is a load of absolute trash.


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Whoever the hell made the "F-Rating" needs to go to hell.


----------



## scotch (Mar 6, 2017)

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/films/news/imdb-adds-f-rating-to-feminist-films-a7613181.html


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Mar 6, 2017)

Is this for real! This has to be a joke right ! If a film isn't to someone's taste they can just not watch it.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 6, 2017)

I thought ratings were only for age restrictions? I don't understand this


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 6, 2017)

This is stupid. Just because a movie is written by, produced by, and stars women, doesn't mean it's feminist, and just because a movie is written by, produced by, or stars men doesn't mean it's not feminist.


----------



## hamster (Mar 6, 2017)

woman =\= feminist. this is ridiculous


----------



## abc123wee (Mar 6, 2017)

Oh, I thought it was, like, an actual movie rating. Like, PG or R. I did some more research, it's a category on IMDb. 

I was fine with it until I thought about it differently. If they made a "M" rating, everyone would freak out. You may think that a F rating is different though, as it supports feminism. 
But isn't feminism about equality?
If feminism is about giving women equal work and social rights, I'm all for it. But only if you think about an act of feminism with the reversed gender. Would it be okay if a male did it? If a male did it and would get yelled at, but if its okay if a female does it, that isn't gender equality. 
You could also say that it is okay for a feminist to do this kind of activism because of the years of oppression. I get were that's coming from, but that is not a valid excuse. If we want equality, we need to start now instead of doing things like this, which is just bringing the oppression back up. I'm not saying "forget about the past," because we need to learn from our mistakes. I'm saying that it would be best to treat both genders equally at every opportunity if you want a change.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 6, 2017)

abc123wee said:


> Oh, I thought it was, like, an actual movie rating. Like, PG or R. I did some more research, it's a category on IMDb.
> 
> I was fine with it until I thought about it differently. If they made a "M" rating, everyone would freak out. You may think that a F rating is different though, as it supports feminism.
> But isn't feminism about equality?
> ...



Yeah, the problem is that with modern feminism, it doesn't seem about equality anymore but instead giving women power over men. It's awful.


----------



## Tao (Mar 6, 2017)

This is the type of thing as to why people don't take feminism seriously.


I also question how exactly this fits in to the rating system considering it's supposed to be a guidance system to who should and shouldn't view a movie...Actually, it does make sense since I'll be avoiding movies with this dumbass label attached.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

How stupid has society gotten...


----------



## littletwinclouds (Mar 6, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> How stupid has society gotten...



melbourne has just installed these "female traffic light signals" because apparently a stick figure is sexist

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-03-...signals-melbourne-pedestrian-crossing/8330560


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 6, 2017)

this is the stupidest **** i've ever heard lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Yeah, the problem is that with modern feminism, it doesn't seem about equality anymore but instead giving women power over men. It's awful.



Because it's exactly what it is. Misandry. Being a white heterosexual man, I feel pretty damn mad about what a lot of these SJW feminists have to say about me, and the rest of men. Because there's a few bad men out there, all of us have to be labeled as some kind of sexist piece of trash. It's not fun being hated, no matter what or who you are, and they lack the understanding of that. Do they think that a man deserves to be thrown into the dust because of something people over a hundred years ago did? Why is that acceptable?  At the same time, I can't help but feel a lot of these people do it because they want to be a "victim" and get attention...It's a huge load of garbage, I've hated it ever since my ex started to hate me, and all men  because her little feminist tumblr propaganda ruined her...Causing her to try to get me to become a woman because I was questioning who I was at the time. Turns out, I wanted to stay a guy, but that's not the point. That experience opened my eyes to how vile the modern day feminist movement is. I'll never consider myself a feminist no matter what the definition is. I'm an egalitarian, if anything.


----------



## vel (Mar 6, 2017)

this is stupid. as a feminist, why should something be rated "F"? i don't see it as an empowerment, i see it as something that belittles us. like if someone sees the f rating, will they not watch the movie or something, or is it more fitting for some people than others? literally feminists strive for equality and they throw this bull**** F rating to _differentiate_ us from other films, further separating us from the crowd.


----------



## scotch (Mar 6, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> woman =\= feminist. this is ridiculous



OMG YES


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 6, 2017)

I seriously thought that these ratings meant the movie was low-quality when I read the title. As in, if it was graded, it would receive a F.


----------



## seliph (Mar 6, 2017)

I honestly don't see the problem if all the movies are actually going to be good feminism-wise but if those are literally the only criteria they should just rate it "W" for "women" or something.

All in all I don't really care. It ain't hurting anyone.


----------



## Goshi (Mar 7, 2017)

Doesn't really bother me.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 7, 2017)

this naming scheme is just asking for mockery


----------



## Rasha (Mar 7, 2017)

this sounds kind of sexist, no? which is ironic lmao.
I thought feminism was supposed to equalize the sexes.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 7, 2017)

Well this is a bit silly o-o. Hope this doesn't get to far.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 7, 2017)

*This shouldn't exist.* BBFC ratings are, _legally_, for age restrictions, not for whether 'some egotistical woman who hates men' directed it or not.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bahamut said:


> this sounds kind of sexist, no? which is ironic lmao.
> I thought feminism was supposed to equalize the sexes.



There's crazy feminists that hate men and want them to go extinct. There are still some good feminists who want everyone to be treated equally, which is what feminism is about. But this rating thing was made purely for the man-hating feminists.

Without men, the human race would go extinct, people...


----------



## seliph (Mar 7, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Without men, the human race would go extinct, people...



This would be good tho we suck


----------



## forestyne (Mar 7, 2017)

gyro said:


> This would be good tho we suck



true true, but asking for no men is asking for extinction.


----------



## hamster (Mar 7, 2017)

littletwinclouds said:


> melbourne has just installed these "female traffic light signals" because apparently a stick figure is sexist
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-03-...signals-melbourne-pedestrian-crossing/8330560



this is what makes me question feminism, a lot of people aren't focusing on real issues. they're just picking out really tiny things that are "sexist" like catcalling, this traffic light and the F-rating


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Yeah, the problem is that with modern feminism, it doesn't seem about equality anymore but instead giving women power over men. It's awful.



??? no
these things and things like this are made to try to make women more equal to men . women are underrepresented in the film industry in many ways and this is a way to try to fix it i guess
-
i dont think it's a good rating idk i havent read anything about it so i cant say that much about it but... if you want to make the movie industry more feminist there are a lot of different things that should be done, not this.

tho i dont like how people in this thread are being upset about feminism..? this is a weird thing to do but it doesnt represent feminism as an ideologyor a movement and women arent tryibg to make women more privileged than men Pls. this is a weird thing to do but it's not a reason to become a meninistu guize


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 7, 2017)

Uhh what, I thought ratings were like ages


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> this is what makes me question feminism, a lot of people aren't focusing on real issues. they're just picking out really tiny things that are "sexist" like catcalling, this traffic light and the F rating



catcallig is really tiny? i mean, a lot of women feel objectified and are harassed and get called really not ok thiigns when theyre catcalled. it might not be thw biggest problem bt it is part of the peoblem

i agree that those things w/ the traffic lights is . Weird . a d unnecessary . and reinforces cissexist, gender stereotypical and old ideas. (THOUGH the concept of gender neutrality is also Not Great because it often defaults to masculinity which is kinda ): but it shouldnt default to femininity either and it's kinda hard to come up with  a good way to represent gender neutrality in a good way. like, both the default stick figure and the Woman stick figure with a dress are "gender netral" bc clothes have no gender but we have simplified gender to these thigns. and  the Male one is the default which follows a problematic pattern i guess??? like so i get where they are coming from with this but it isnt a feminist thing rly and their solution isnt great and i dunno  aaaaaaaa)

but feminism isnt about those things and idk. i hate gender and all Discourse on tbt because it always ends up being rly bad but i hope you can understand what im trying to say and maybe think abt it iiii dunno

- - - Post Merge - - -

also this isnt an official move thing made by the ppl who choose if a move is r rated or pg or whatever it is by imdb and it kinda sounds like a tag or a small "hey women made this/hey women are in this" thing more than a rating 

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...adds-f-rating-to-feminist-films-a7613181.html

also apparently the expression f rating has been used since 2014 but imdb were like Yo Lets Use This like yesterday or whatever. 
so yeah no the movies you see in the cinema and the dvds u buy wont have an F rating on them bc they will just be on imdb and maybe used in discussion but it isnt Official
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-rating

*so like idk but i think this thread is a bit misinformed??*


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 7, 2017)

god damnit


----------



## hamster (Mar 7, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> catcallig is really tiny? i mean, a lot of women feel objectified and are harassed and get called really not ok thiigns when theyre catcalled. it might not be thw biggest problem bt it is part of the peoblem



it's kind of on the theme "i need feminism because i get compliments" i get that it makes people feel uncomfortable since i've been catcalled myself, but i think that people take it too personally. i'm not saying that catcalling is ok, but it's just not a big enough issue to get really worked up about in my opinion
hmmmm, maybe i'm just internally oppressed.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2017)

also this article seems to present some views u all seem to share https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/nov/27/swedish-cinema-bechdel-test-works

it is true that you cant just put in a woman, a black person and a gay person and then the movie is Diverse and Representatve and Great. but when most movies follow a pattern where there are almost no lgbt characters, no poc, no women or no combinations of these.... then that feels really weird. and the characters that are these things are stereotypes or used to make the white cishet male lead a Better and More Heroic person,,, like, the * pattern* is the most problematic thing about things. that this is how it almost always is, thats the problem.
if all movies are about a white man and a white woman who fall in love and the only other women in the film arent characters but actually just objects used for the plot... then thats not great. i think female representation is on the rise and i personally think we need to focus on lgbtq people and poc and combinations of these groups because they are underrepresented but yhhh  it isnt stupid at all to be upset about the movie industry because it is messed up, racist and lgbtqphobic and sexist !!!!! and thats not cool. and kt shouldnt be like that

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ekcriptia said:


> it's kind of on the theme "i need feminism because i get compliments" i get that it makes people feel uncomfortable since i've been catcalled myself, but i think that people take it too personally. i'm not saying that catcalling is ok, but it's just not a big enough issue to get really worked up about in my opinion
> hmmmm, maybe i'm just internally oppressed.



lol dont be passive aggressive
someone telling you "nice shirt :')" is a compliment, being verbally harassed isnt. i dont think it should happen and a lot of women say they experience it. and men who catcall need to know that they are the problem and that it isnt okay to yell sexual things at random strangers. it makes people uncomfortable and is harassment but it is still a widespread thing that happens snd people need to know that what theyre doing is messed up and not ok


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 7, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Without men, the human race would go extinct, people...



I consider this a glitch in the system

scientists need to fix that pesky "can only procreate with opposite gender" problem


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2017)

Bahamut said:


> this sounds kind of sexist, no? which is ironic lmao.
> I thought feminism was supposed to equalize the sexes.



how is this sexist
i assume u mean Sexust Against Men.... but plz explain

- - - Post Merge - - -



forestyne said:


> *This shouldn't exist.* BBFC ratings are, _legally_, for age restrictions, not for whether 'some egotistical woman who hates men' directed it or not.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



obviously since we're like half the population But radfems arent rly..,,, like, it feels weird to talk like all feminists are radfems when theyre extremists that feminists fighting for equality hate and stay away from.

tho humanity going extinct? sign me tf up


----------



## hamster (Mar 7, 2017)

please don't start assuming things to try and make me look bad, i'm not being aggressive. i'm trying to reason with you, did that joke at the end hurt you or something? i disagree with you and that's fine but stop being petty about it plz


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Because it's exactly what it is. Misandry. Being a white heterosexual man, I feel pretty damn mad about what a lot of these SJW feminists have to say about me, and the rest of men. Because there's a few bad men out there, all of us have to be labeled as some kind of sexist piece of trash. It's not fun being hated, no matter what or who you are, and they lack the understanding of that. Do they think that a man deserves to be thrown into the dust because of something people over a hundred years ago did? Why is that acceptable?  At the same time, I can't help but feel a lot of these people do it because they want to be a "victim" and get attention...It's a huge load of garbage, I've hated it ever since my ex started to hate me, and all men  because her little feminist tumblr propaganda ruined her...Causing her to try to get me to become a woman because I was questioning who I was at the time. Turns out, I wanted to stay a guy, but that's not the point. That experience opened my eyes to how vile the modern day feminist movement is. I'll never consider myself a feminist no matter what the definition is. I'm an egalitarian, if anything.



can u not
it's not about things that happened 100 yrs ago, yes it is about history too but it is about what still exists. if people are saying that every single white cishet man should die then thats horrible !!!! but you are t oppressed. and you have a privilege over many people. you didnt choose it but youre still part of the entire system that enables the oppression and discrimination of minorities. 
why would people want to be victims like really what ??? if i could stop transphobia this second id do it. i hate being discriminated, i hate being told people like me shouldnt have the same rights as others,im sick of being told that transphobia is an opinion and i hate !!!!!! it all !!!!! maybe some people like feeling like they are better ppl or whatever bc theyre discriminated but???? it kinda sounds like those tumblr aspec posts that are Ace Positivity but end with "aphobia is real" like Yeah Barbara I Would Love To Be Reminded Of The "Opression" I Face While Reading A Positivity Post

there are ppl who make themselvws victims. and thats wrong and sucks and they ruin things for the rest of us. but in this post youre making yourself a victim too??

also im sorry about your ex and it's great that youve found out and explored your gender identity. you dont hsve to call yourself a feminist bc i get that people connect the word to radfems or other bad feminism BUT saying that feminism or working for gender equality isnt needed is not cool and not true

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> Yeah, the problem is that with modern feminism, it doesn't seem about equality anymore but instead giving women power over men. It's awful.



thats radical feminism tho. i get if u have problems w the feminism movement but dont say that it is all radfems


----------



## seliph (Mar 7, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> I consider this a glitch in the system
> 
> scientists need to fix that pesky "can only procreate with opposite gender" problem



Weren't scientists doing a thing where w/w couples could make babies with their bone marrow? Lesbians will save us all.


----------



## GrayScreen (Mar 7, 2017)

I love how many people here jumped on here to talk about how feminists are nothing but crazy-man haters who should just go away. It's always nice to see evidence of why feminism is still entirely relevant. Lol, internet. Letting me down every day.

That being said, I don't know if this is an entirely great rating to have. I'm all for woman-centric movies, but I instantly equate F with a failing grade, which probably wasn't the intention here...


----------



## MishMeesh (Mar 7, 2017)

So many of you are acting like it's an official MPAA rating from the people who actually give G, PG, etc ratings to films. This "F rating" is literally one website that is doing this by themselves, unofficially. Calm your goshdarn selves.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> please don't start assuming things to try and make me look bad, i'm not being aggressive. i'm trying to reason with you, did that joke at the end hurt you or something? i disagree with you and that's fine but stop being petty about it plz



how did u try to reason w me you just said you dont think catcalling is a problem and that Super Funny Joke was the passive aggressive part lollll
you can have your opinions but you shouldnt talk over those who feel harassed and scared and violated because theyre constantly being catcalled. like, it is a problem and men need to stop doing it and by saying that it isnt a problem youre being ignorant of other ppls experiences

- - - Post Merge - - -



GrayScreen said:


> I love how many people here jumped on here to talk about how feminists are nothing but crazy-man haters who should just go away. It's always nice to see evidence of why feminism is still entirely relevant. Lol, internet. Letting me down every day.
> 
> That being said, I don't know if this is an entirely great rating to have. I'm all for woman-centric movies, but I instantly equate F with a failing grade, which probably wasn't the intention here...



but u know..,,,... the evil sjws will take all rights away from cishet white guys..,, they are the true victims here... and the oppressors??? everyone who wants minorities/discriminated groups to have equal rights as majorities and not discriminated groups . thats why feminism is worse than fascism ;;;')

seriously ppl in this thread seem to Reallllly hate feminism and the fight for womens right and equality in general


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 7, 2017)

Well, this'll let me know what to avoid.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Well, this'll let me know what to avoid.



...?????? explain


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 7, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> ...?????? explain



Stay away from anything with an F.  

There are many great women, but feminism is a joke.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Stay away from anything with an F.
> 
> There are many great women, but feminism is a joke.


u sure u arent a sexist

- - - Post Merge - - -

like this isnt abt the feminism it is about the fact that you re saying you are going to avoid movies that are made by or starrk c women well enough that it isnt classrd as a bad movie in terms of gender equality

- - - Post Merge - - -

starring*

also this is still only indb lol


----------



## hamster (Mar 7, 2017)

right, i can't quote you because i'm on my phone but trying to make me look bad and acting like a victim in this disagreement because i'm aggressive isn't going to work. i find it odd that you picked out my Super Funny Joke, it wasn't a personal attack on you. i understand where you're coming from but the way you're reacting is really irritating.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2017)

lol ok sorry 4 being annoying


----------



## forestyne (Mar 7, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> ??? no
> these things and things like this are made to try to make women more equal to men . women are underrepresented in the film industry in many ways and this is a way to try to fix it i guess
> -
> i dont think it's a good rating idk i havent read anything about it so i cant say that much about it but... if you want to make the movie industry more feminist there are a lot of different things that should be done, not this.
> ...



I'll be frank, *once I read the word 'no', I stopped reading.*

It is clear that you do not know what the word 'feminism' means. To even see you trying to defend so-called 'feminists' who make _real_ feminists look bad makes me feel ill. Please read more, learn what the word means, then come back once you've done that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Well, this'll let me know what to avoid.



lmfao same


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I'll be frank, *once I read the word 'no', I stopped reading.*
> 
> It is clear that you do not know what the word 'feminism' means. To even see you trying to defend so-called 'feminists' who make _real_ feminists look bad makes me feel ill. Please read more, learn what the word means, then come back once you've done that.
> 
> ...



lol
feminism isnt 1 thing, it is a bunch of ideologies and movements and whtever. there are many different types of feminism. could u explain what you think feminism means?
i am not defending radfems or whatever and i dont understand what youre trying to get at. idc about this rating (it rly isnt a big deal and i dont get why people are upset because while it is weird to call movies made by women feminist it isnt... like...  misandry or whatever everyone here is saying)


and idk i guess the post u quoted sounded like i supported this and i dont But it's not as bad as ppl here are trying to make it ??


----------



## tumut (Mar 7, 2017)

*feminist jazz hands*


----------



## forestyne (Mar 7, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> lol
> feminism isnt 1 thing, it is a bunch of ideologies and movements and whtever. there are many different types of feminism. could u explain what you think feminism means?
> i am not defending radfems or whatever and i dont understand what youre trying to get at. idc about this rating (it rly isnt a big deal and i dont get why people are upset because while it is weird to call movies made by women feminist it isnt... like...  misandry or whatever everyone here is saying)
> 
> ...



*feminism
ˈfɛmɪnɪz(ə)m
noun*
the advocacy of women's rights on the ground of the equality of the sexes.

Maybe I should've read your other posts, but I don't see a point in doing so, so all I'm going to say is that 'extremist feminism' *IS NOT* feminism. They are, and should not be, ever praised or associated with true feminism, which has and always will be equality of the two sexes.

those two sexes being attack helicopter and anti-girl/anti-boy (aka shouldn't****ingexist-boy)


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2017)

forestyne said:


> *feminism
> ˈfɛmɪnɪz(ə)m
> noun*
> the advocacy of women's rights on the ground of the equality of the sexes.
> ...



yeah ok sorry but radfems is what theyre called so i didnt knlw what to write. they claim to be feminist but they dont follow the ideology and instead of making it about equality (which in society today is to help women most of the time) they decide to bash on men. it's not feminism and i wouldnt call them feminists but that's kind of what they're called and at least of what ive seen about radfems (especially twerfs) is that they think theyre feminist.
it's not what the movement is about, it's not what the ideology is about but they (radfems/man haters/whatever you want to call them) say that they are feminists. and i guess i worded my post badly when i said that they are a part of feminism but like... some people use "feminism" to spread other messages and ideas that arent feminist. So, like they arent feminist but they call themselves feminists and ruin the view of feminism, kinda how isis ruin how people see muslims and stuff when actually they arent connected

also the 2 sexes thing is Tru but also i think a lot of people include gender too bc of gender and sex not being the same thing


----------



## Tao (Mar 7, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> seriously ppl in this thread seem to Reallllly hate feminism and the fight for womens right and equality in general



You seem to be unaware that lot of people would argue that feminism and equality are two separate things.



From reading your other posts you seem to be in the group of "you're either with us or against us", that somebody can't think feminism itself is stupid but still strive for equality without taking on that 'feminist' label...To quote a wise man:



Tao said:


> the type of thing as to why people don't take feminism seriously.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2017)

Tao said:


> You seem to be unaware that lot of people would argue that feminism and equality are two separate things.
> 
> 
> 
> From reading your other posts you seem to be in the group of "you're either with us or against us", that somebody can't think feminism itself is stupid but still strive for equality without taking on that 'feminist' label...To quote a wise man:



i know that not being a feminist doesnt mean u dont want equality
but ppl in this thread seem to just vent about how much they hate feminism because of stuff like this and kinda imply that men are Opressed by the evil feminists, which we arent


----------



## Bowie (Mar 7, 2017)

Men are constantly oppressed by these kinds of feminists. Just saying.

No idea why everybody can't just get along without all these peculiar labels.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 7, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> u sure u arent a sexist
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I don't care what gender is the head of a film, but if it's anything like a BuzzFeed video, I'm out. "Anyone who is white, heterosexual or male is evil." (not an actual quote)

For example, I've never had an interest in seeing the new Ghostbusters film. Not because they've switched the genders of the ghostbusters, which certainly gives it a feminist vibe, but because it's full of corny jokes and cheap laughs that go on for too long.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2017)

No. I assume by film rating you mean 3, 12, PG, etc... it's unnecessary. A film shouldn't be rated by who made it or who it includes, but by the actual content so you can make a base judgement on whether it's appropriate for you or others.

Ay ay ay, I just read a post in the middle of the thread and apparently it's not that style of rating. Fair enough. I see no reason to include it, but on the same hand, I see no reason why not!


----------



## cIementine (Mar 7, 2017)

i feel feminism is still about equality, rights, and freedom of choice for women and that is exactly how it should stay and be conveyed, however i definitely also think that to a small extent, some ppl have taken this idea and adapted a 'men are evil, lets totally overthrow the male race' attitude and labelled it feminism.
this adaptation of ''feminism'' is diluting very relevant issues that still exist for women in a very relevant cause and i think instead of jumping at the chance to say 'why is this stick man a dude?? why don't we make it a woman so we don't create an unconscious bias ((puts this woman figure in a dress to perpetuate traditional female stereotypes ??))' and 'i only watch films directed, produced, written, and starring significant women'. which btw really differentiates and segregates empowering women in mainstream media rather than normalising them??
i feel like these issues have been amplified to an extreme extent. sure i want to see films with strong female leads and sure i would like to see women represented just as much as men, but the whole 'you either support this wave of feminism or you hate women' is really exclusive, and of course that's going to be criticised because its straying too far from a legitimate oppression and valid advocacy  in society.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I don't care what gender is the head of a film, but if it's anything like a BuzzFeed video, I'm out. "Anyone who is white, heterosexual or male is evil." (not an actual quote)
> 
> For example, I've never had an interest in seeing the new Ghostbusters film. Not because they've switched the genders of the ghostbusters, which certainly gives it a feminist vibe, but because it's full of corny jokes and cheap laughs that go on for too long.


kool but thats not what u wrote u wrote that u would avoid movies with an f rating Lol but alrighty
idc abt the ghostbusters movie euther but saying that u wouldnt wach any f rated movies is a bit ?????? not cery open minded ??


----------



## moonford (Mar 7, 2017)

I think the ratings fine. c:

If there needs to be a M - rating for men, an A - rating for Asians then so be it, because it doesn't really make a difference to me.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I think the ratings fine. c:
> 
> If there needs to be an M - rating for men, an A - rating for Asians then so be it, because it doesn't really make a difference to me.


yeah lol i kinda feel the same like they can do whatever it doesnt hurt ppl??

and it is only on indb, like it's how they want to make women more visible on their site i guess idk


----------



## pups (Mar 7, 2017)

as long as the movie is enjoyable, it shouldn't matter


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 7, 2017)

Arent ratings supposed to be for what audience is the movie appropriated?

How is this relevant anyways


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

If this rating continues on to actual DVDs and has a more public outreach, I'll avoid every single movie that is labeled with it. These movies would not be advocating for equal treatment and fairness, they would be advocating for special treatment and empowerment over one.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 7, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> saying that u wouldnt wach any f rated movies is a bit ?????? not cery open minded ??



To be fair, I probably would if it was an amazing film that appealed to me. Might watch The Lady in the Van at some point. That has "lady" in the title. Good enough?


----------



## Corrie (Mar 7, 2017)

To me, feminisim is about equality. That's what it's meant for a while now but now you have these insane people who take it to the very next level where they get offended by everything and seem to hate men. 

These are the people who are ruining what feminisim is supposed to mean. 

Feminism and equality used to mean the same thing. Now, because of these people, they are two different concepts.


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 7, 2017)

I only watch movies directed by people with freckles. Hope they make a freckle rating next.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> To be fair, I probably would if it was an amazing film that appealed to me. Might watch The Lady in the Van at some point. That has "lady" in the title. Good enough?



No it's not. It has the world "Van" in the title too...


----------



## arle (Mar 7, 2017)

Isn't the definition for feminism equality between all sexes/genders?

if that's the case, then they would also need to offer a title rating for the rest of them

also....ratings are for age restrictions, so therefore, having a type of rating like this makes absolutely no sense...


----------



## forestyne (Mar 8, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> "Anyone who is white, heterosexual or male is evil." (not an actual quote)




quoting it anyway lol.

It may as well be a quote, as that's what Buzzfeed's videos have mainly been about; shaming men. And while these man-hating ''feminists'' are slamming men, we're ignoring real issues such as the Annoying Orange, the economy, nuclear threats and how a huge majority of the world's suicide statistics are men. Men are much more likely to have mental health problems and are more likely to express suicidal thoughts or behaviours, because of a stigma society has around them to be 'big and tough'. So man-hating feminists are shaming men and ignoring large real-world problems.

And God, don't get me started on this stupid film rating. Movies and film are an art form. Whether it's a good film or not, is to the viewer's tastes. You may not like Pablo Picasso's work, but you may like Georges Braque. Just because a painting was done by Charles Rennie Mackintosh and not Margaret Macdonald Mackintosh doesn't mean it should be shunned. But art by Margaret Macdonald Mackintosh shouldn't be given a special rating because, at the end of the day, it is art. All art falls under the same category.

Art weeb rant over.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nooblord said:


> I only watch movies directed by people with freckles. Hope they make a freckle rating next.



I want a moustache rating too. This is excluding people with moustaches, where's the equality????????

- - - Post Merge - - -



arle said:


> Isn't the definition for feminism equality between all sexes/genders?
> 
> if that's the case, then they would also need to offer a title rating for the rest of them
> 
> also....ratings are for age restrictions, so therefore, having a type of rating like this makes absolutely no sense...



ya, even if it's just imdb it's still a bit weird. They don't have anything like that on the site anyway, so it should just stay that way. Ratings should stay as what age group the movie is appropriate for, not who directed it or who stars in it.

Buzzfeed must be loving this.


----------



## moonford (Mar 8, 2017)

arle said:


> Isn't the definition for feminism equality between all sexes/genders?
> 
> if that's the case, then they would also need to offer a title rating for the rest of them
> 
> also....ratings are for age restrictions, so therefore, having a type of rating like this makes absolutely no sense...



Third wave feminism/ mordern feminism is why the rating exists. =\


----------



## arle (Mar 8, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Art weeb rant over.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Whiteflamingo said:


> Third wave feminism/ mordern feminism is why the rating exists. =\



Both of you are absolutely gorgeous right now XD

I completely rejected third wave feminism after thst ideology essentially told my best friend, who is male, that his sexual abuse was invalid because of his sex and gender (heavy for the forum, i know, but it needed to be said)

I also gave up on buzzfeed when i saw a video where some of the girls were acting like old ladies, and one of them said something along the lines of "i feel like this is senior citizen cultural appropriation"

SENIOR

CITIZEN

CULTURAL

APPROPRIATION


----------



## Haskell (Mar 8, 2017)

(nevermind)


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

arle said:


> Both of you are absolutely gorgeous right now XD
> 
> I completely rejected third wave feminism after thst ideology essentially told my best friend, who is male, that his sexual abuse was invalid because of his sex and gender (heavy for the forum, i know, but it needed to be said)
> 
> ...



ya, senior citizen culture appropriation is a hella big thing rn, such a huge important topic 

I remember that video of the Australian chick sitting with her ****ing legs up across three seats and she was REFUSING people to sit... like that's not manspreading, that's being a selfish cow ?????? at least if a man was manspreading they'd close their legs to let someone who needs a seat to sit down


----------



## arle (Mar 9, 2017)

forestyne said:


> ya, senior citizen culture appropriation is a hella big thing rn, such a huge important topic
> 
> I remember that video of the Australian chick sitting with her ****ing legs up across three seats and she was REFUSING people to sit... like that's not manspreading, that's being a selfish cow ?????? at least if a man was manspreading they'd close their legs to let someone who needs a seat to sit down



ughhhhhhh i HATE terms that use man- as a prefix (manspreading, mansplaining, etc)

my personal feminist views is that if a statement you're directing towards a man would sound sexist if you were saying it to a female....then it's sexist. (same goes for my views on racism/homophobia)

what video was this? now i'm curious


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

arle said:


> ughhhhhhh i HATE terms that use man- as a prefix (manspreading, mansplaining, etc)
> 
> my personal feminist views is that if a statement you're directing towards a man would sound sexist if you were saying it to a female....then it's sexist. (same goes for my views on racism/homophobia)
> 
> what video was this? now i'm curious



I think it was 'Women try Manspreading for a week' or something. It was controversial and it was one of the first Buzzfeed videos that made people realise that they're full of ****.


----------



## animalcrisscross (Mar 9, 2017)

next they're gonna say Siri having a female voice is sexist. oh wait.

i think this is pointless but if people care that much then just whatever. in this case i think it's best not to argue against it. just let them have their F rating and most will realize how pointless it is. things like this are why no one takes feminists seriously. the 3 criteria are completely arbitrary anyway. a male can write and direct a "feminist movie" with no women in it. a woman could write and direct an antifeminist movie with no men in it. sorry for getting off track here but why do feminists care so much about someone's genitals except when determining which bathroom someone should use? anyways, i have no clue why anyone would use this rating to determine what they're going to watch, but like i said, just whatever.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 9, 2017)

forestyne said:


> 'Women try Manspreading for a week'



"Close your legs, Tan. Close your legs!"


----------



## arle (Mar 9, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> "Close your legs, Tan. Close your legs!"



Mom: honey, sit like a lady

Me:


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Mar 9, 2017)

That's stupid for so many reasons as others said. Even if all three things are done in a movie that still doesn't make it feminist.  By those standards wouldn't something like Twilight be feminist? Because yeah no it's reallllly not. It sounds like let's lable something just because we can.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

animalcrisscross said:


> next they're gonna say Siri having a female voice is sexist. oh wait.
> 
> i think this is pointless but if people care that much then just whatever. in this case i think it's best not to argue against it. just let them have their F rating and most will realize how pointless it is. things like this are why no one takes feminists seriously. the 3 criteria are completely arbitrary anyway. a male can write and direct a "feminist movie" with no women in it. a woman could write and direct an antifeminist movie with no men in it. sorry for getting off track here but why do feminists care so much about someone's genitals except when determining which bathroom someone should use? anyways, i have no clue why anyone would use this rating to determine what they're going to watch, but like i said, just whatever.



*That's basic human rights, not what feminists want.* I did see your posts in the bathroom thread, so I'm not getting into this with you. And definitely don't bring it here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> "Close your legs, Tan. Close your legs!"



I would _hate_ to sit next to Tan on public transport lol. We get you're trying to make a point, but you won't understand having a penis unless you have one. Same with men can't understand having periods or pregnancy unless they have a vagina.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 9, 2017)

Honestly, intentions are positive on both sides. The movie rating site having an singled out rating for females and the people opposed to that singled out rating.


----------



## arle (Mar 9, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Honestly, intentions are positive on both sides. The movie rating site having an singled out rating for females and the people opposed to that singled out rating.



it's not really so much a rating as it is a category label though? that's what i think doesn't make much sense about it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 9, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I think it was 'Women try Manspreading for a week' or something. It was controversial and it was one of the first Buzzfeed videos that made people realise that they're full of ****.



THIS.
When i first saw that video (as still to today) i think
-Why this exists
-Who was behind the idea of this video?
-Do they realize manspreading is actually something everyone does , not only men?
-What does this change on women? 
-Do they realize by doing this they dont change the whole transport / chairs / etc. system of sitting?
-What was the point they were trying to say with this ****?
And the last 2 points:
-Nobody cares how you sit (unless you are blocking the way , then move idiot)
-Another proof BuzzFeed is ****. Except for their channel "Tasty"


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

Taiko said:


> THIS.
> When i first saw that video (as still to today) i think
> -Why this exists
> -Who was behind the idea of this video?
> ...



Buzzfeed steal their ideas from their employees. Sounds harsh, but basically the employees make ides and Buzzfeed trademarks them so it's no longer the original writer's content. So basically, _a nmbskull employee at BuzzFeed actually thought this **** was okay to make._ I'm manspreading right now (COME @ ME BUZZFEED) and because I ate a breadstick yesterday it's obviously Italian culture appropriation. They need to fire these people and get fully-brained people. And fire Tan. Most people who have at least a full brain at BuzzFeed have quit already.

- - - Post Merge - - -

As a woman myself in the 21st century, I think things are getting much better for us. However, third wave feminism isn't doing us any favours and if they just _cooled it for a bit,_ Donald Trump wouldn't be president. How he's swindled an entire nation is shocking.

*But why isn't anything getting better for the LGBT community? We'll never know.*


----------



## arle (Mar 10, 2017)

forestyne said:


> and because I ate a breadstick yesterday it's obviously Italian culture appropriation.



you MONSTER



forestyne said:


> *But why isn't anything getting better for the LGBT community? We'll never know.*



I'm going to make a bold statement and say that a big contributor to the lack of progress among the LGBT community is the confusing as of late between sexuality/gender identity. while they're all part of the same community, they're different issues, and those that are not LGBT seem to be finding it all very confusing as well as overwhelming.

We saw the whole "drop the T" thing come and go (thank god) but that wasn't the first time that the difference between sexuality and gender identity came up, being that they're technically related issues, but very different at the same time. there seems to be a level of disconnect between cis LGBT people and trans LGBT people that I've seen cause tension again and again, and it really bothers me. (I've seen it from both sides too.) We can't move forward if we're fighting among ourselves.

Another thing I think is a big reason that there hasn't been as much LGBT progress as of late is, in fact, this SJW mindset (a term I use for lack of a better one, sorry,) that people seem to have in recent years, and how that mindset has taught people to react to things. The reactions to differences of opinion, morals etc has become so extreme, and at times, even violent, that it hasn't left much room for civil, reasonable discussion on these serious topics, because everyone is shuffling their feet and fearing being labelled as homophobic, transphobic, and on other topics such as racial issues, feminism and matters of disability, being labelled as a racist, sexist, ableist, and so on. People have forgotten that making a statement either out of ignorance or just not being educated enough on a topic doesn't necessarily mean that a person has the ideals that these labels would indicate, and people do not want to be labelled as such for that very reason, especially not for making a single statement that they may not even be aware is ignorant. You can make a sexist/racist/homophobic/etc comment without necessarily being so and I think people often forget this.

The reason that ^^^^ that is keeping us from progressing is that we're so quick to slap these negative labels on people, that again, important discussions are not being had, and if they are, they're almost sure to spiral out of control when accusations get tossed around, because let's face it, EVERYTHING on the internet turns to argument eventually, which is really sad.

A last note, and this kind of goes along with the SJW/tumblr mindset, is the behavior we've seen in response to things like racism/homophobia/transphobia/sexism etc. As I mentioned in a previous post, I hate things that people don't deem as sexist/racist/etc and all that just because it's a minority group/oppressed group turning it around the group doing it to them (use of terms that are directed at men such as mansplaining/manspreading/whatever that people would lose their crap over if someone was doing it to a woman.) The eye for an eye mentality is only going to make us take steps backwards, and is making people stoop to the level of the people they wish to mock, which like....I don't understand why people think that's going to work?? All you're proving to people is that you're just as childish and foolish as these people.

UGH it just all really rustles my jimmies.

***disclaimer: these are just my opinions and observations, I respect if anyone disagrees with them, however if you wish to discuss it, I ask that we do so in a civil manner. I won't respond to you if you're being hateful for no reason.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

arle said:


> Another thing I think is a big reason that there hasn't been as much LGBT progress as of late is, in fact, this SJW mindset (a term I use for lack of a better one, sorry,) that people seem to have in recent years, and how that mindset has taught people to react to things. The reactions to differences of opinion, morals etc has become so extreme, and at times, even violent, that it hasn't left much room for civil, reasonable discussion on these serious topics, because everyone is shuffling their feet and fearing being labelled as homophobic, transphobic, and on other topics such as racial issues, feminism and matters of disability, being labelled as a racist, sexist, ableist, and so on. People have forgotten that making a statement either out of ignorance or just not being educated enough on a topic doesn't necessarily mean that a person has the ideals that these labels would indicate, and people do not want to be labelled as such for that very reason, especially not for making a single statement that they may not even be aware is ignorant. You can make a sexist/racist/homophobic/etc comment without necessarily being so and I think people often forget this.



I completely agree. People are so quick to slam a label on you (especially here) and the SJW attitude is actually really scary and it's such a shame that non-LGBT people see that attitude and automatically think that's what we are - crazy people - and then are completely put off with siding with us. The SJWs and third wave feminism has really blown our chances of equality, in my opinion.


----------



## arle (Mar 10, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I completely agree. People are so quick to slam a label on you (especially here) and the SJW attitude is actually really scary and it's such a shame that non-LGBT people see that attitude and automatically think that's what we are - crazy people - and then are completely put off with siding with us. The SJWs and third wave feminism has really blown our chances of equality, in my opinion.



At least for the moment. I'm trying to remain optimistic and set a good example as best I can.

Is it really that bad on here? Thankfully I've not seen or experienced it yet, I'd like to keep it that way. This has been such a welcoming community for me so far, and I would hate to have that happen after my last experience on goatlings

This is why we're given golden tools; to fight off these people. *fwaps at them with my golden net*


----------



## hamster (Mar 10, 2017)

--


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 10, 2017)

arle said:


> _snip_



As someone who has been on the receiving end of this SJW hostility/stupidity you're describing; 100% spot on. This mentality is why no progress is being made and it's ****ing nuts being they view themselves as progressive. What a joke of a movement.



forestyne said:


> I completely agree. People are so quick to slam a label on you (especially here) and the SJW attitude is actually really scary and it's such a shame that non-LGBT people see that attitude and automatically think that's what we are - crazy people - and then are completely put off with siding with us. The SJWs and third wave feminism has really blown our chances of equality, in my opinion.



It really is a shame 'cause that's just the side I've been exposed to. I really wanted to believe but experience tells me exactly that; that they're mentally unhinged folks with emotional/anger management issues. It turns people who could have been allies into enemies, or simply apathetic. And it seems more often than not you're either with them or 100% against them with absolutely no inbetween.



arle said:


> At least for the moment. I'm trying to remain optimistic and set a good example as best I can.
> 
> Is it really that bad on here? Thankfully I've not seen or experienced it yet, I'd like to keep it that way. This has been such a welcoming community for me so far, and I would hate to have that happen after my last experience on goatlings



It's better than it was about a year ago but you'll still find some outliers, especially in certain threads which always brings them out of the woodwork. Just avoid said threads and you're golden.


----------



## hamster (Mar 10, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> snip snip



i hate their mindset of "you're either with us or against us" and what i mean by that is even if you say you want no part in an issue you're evil to them. they can't handle any opposing opinions, it's not just the LGBT community but it's still an embarrassment and for the great social justice warriors they are they shouldn't be slapping labels on people. it just makes it negative and unfair right? i've never had good experiences with these type of people, whenever i try to argue civilly they'll start throwing accusations about me being nasty or something, or just say something to insult me. it's petty and childish

i hate losing my temper on these people because i try to stay nice, i move on, but they don't give me any respect and they continue it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 10, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Buzzfeed steal their ideas from their employees. Sounds harsh, but basically the employees make ides and Buzzfeed trademarks them so it's no longer the original writer's content. So basically, _a nmbskull employee at BuzzFeed actually thought this **** was okay to make._ I'm manspreading right now (COME @ ME BUZZFEED) and because I ate a breadstick yesterday it's obviously Italian culture appropriation. They need to fire these people and get fully-brained people. And fire Tan. Most people who have at least a full brain at BuzzFeed have quit already.


Well , this again proves how the whole buzzfeed system is absolute ****** , starting from the dumb employees who do these kind of ideas , then BuzzFeed that think its _(somehow)_ a good idea , then the making of a video (or article idk) and then publishing that monstrous thing thinking it will be accepted and it has some point when actually is just 3 - idk? minutes of absolute stupidness and pointless stuff


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

arle said:


> At least for the moment. I'm trying to remain optimistic and set a good example as best I can.
> 
> Is it really that bad on here? Thankfully I've not seen or experienced it yet, I'd like to keep it that way. This has been such a welcoming community for me so far, and I would hate to have that happen after my last experience on goatlings
> 
> This is why we're given golden tools; to fight off these people. *fwaps at them with my golden net*



Honestly, it's not that bad on here. There will be occasionally - very rarely - a few people, but as long as you steer away from those threads you'll be fine. I see worse on Tumblr. There are lots of people who are kind and, when faced with new research or their facts have been proven wrong, they will have a civil discussion and legitimately want to learn. Other people are the opposite and just do it for the thrill. But you'll find those people anywhere in the world. We have a nice community here overall.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Taiko said:


> Well , this again proves how the whole buzzfeed system is absolute ****** , starting from the dumb employees who do these kind of ideas , then BuzzFeed that think its _(somehow)_ a good idea , then the making of a video (or article idk) and then publishing that monstrous thing thinking it will be accepted and it has some point when actually is just 3 - idk? minutes of absolute stupidness and pointless stuff



I could write better content on a sugar rush. aka *BUZZFEED HIRE ME* because i can write better content then "women try mansplaining/manspreading/manshaming for a week because WE DONT KNOW WHAT FEMINISM MEANS"


----------



## Tao (Mar 10, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> i hate their mindset of "you're either with us or against us" and what i mean by that is even if you say you want no part in an issue you're evil to them.



The "with or against us" isn't just limited to people who simply don't want to get involved. 

Even if it's "hey I agree with you, but I don't think your solution is that great" or "well lets compromise here so everybody involved *including* you is a bit happier rather than *only* you", they'll toss their toys around and throw a big tantrum since you didn't 100% back up whatever crap fell out of their mouth...Even if you ultimately agree with them.


I imagine that if small children were thrown into the adult would then those creatures would be the result...But then I remember Tom Hanks in 'Big' and realize children would probable handle 'adulting' a lot better.


----------



## hamster (Mar 10, 2017)

Tao said:


> The "with or against us" isn't just limited to people who simply don't want to get involved. Even if it's "hey I agree with you, but I don't think your solution is that great" or "well lets compromise here so everybody involved *including* you is a bit happier rather than *only* you", they'll toss their toys around and throw a big tantrum since you didn't 100% back up whatever crap fell out of their mouth...Even if you ultimately agree with them.



you're completely right, they just love playing the victim when they're the ones that start name calling like a toddler in the first place. "you're not reasoning with me, you're just being ignorant. stop being horrible to me! i've done nothing wrong"
calling people homophobic, sexist, etc because you disagree with what they said is not a way to go either. because you're wrong every time and you look really silly

different opinions are OK, as long as they're different in the same way sums these people up


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

Tao said:


> The "with or against us" isn't just limited to people who simply don't want to get involved.
> 
> Even if it's "hey I agree with you, but I don't think your solution is that great" or "well lets compromise here so everybody involved *including* you is a bit happier rather than *only* you", they'll toss their toys around and throw a big tantrum since you didn't 100% back up whatever crap fell out of their mouth...Even if you ultimately agree with them.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I hate the "you must agree with me on every little irrational thing I say or else you're evil and a *[insert wrong and hurtful label here]*". 

I've been labelled as a homophobic before even though if you knew me, you'd know that I'm gay. Just because someone doesn't agree, or agrees to like 99.9% of what you're saying and is trying to improve your point with constructive criticism, you should take that advice on board, not go ballistic. Advice is there for a reason. You can't always be right all of the time in the world. There will always be people smarter who want to help us and to improve, we need to take it all in.


----------



## hamster (Mar 10, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Yeah, I hate the "you must agree with me on every little irrational thing I say or else you're evil and a *[insert wrong and hurtful label here]*".
> 
> I've been labelled as a homophobic before even though if you knew me, you'd know that I'm gay. Just because someone doesn't agree, or agrees to like 99.9% of what you're saying and is trying to improve your point with constructive criticism, you should take that advice on board, not go ballistic. Advice is there for a reason. You can't always be right all of the time in the world. There will always be people smarter who want to help us and to improve, we need to take it all in.



wow we relate so much i've been labelled as a transphobe!
i thought they were trying to get rid of people like that, but they just try to create more.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> wow we relate so much i've been labelled as a transphobe!
> i thought they were trying to get rid of people like that, but they just try to create more.



tfw one day aliens will be more accepted by society than society accepts other human beings who are only a tad bit different to the average cis white male.

SJWs are the reason gay people won't be able to get married within the next four years and why trans people won't be able to use the bathroom of their identity because some cis old bloke says so. Sad face.

- - - Post Merge - - -

singing "what is love" is 90s cultural appropriation


----------



## Corrie (Mar 10, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> i hate their mindset of "you're either with us or against us" and what i mean by that is even if you say you want no part in an issue you're evil to them. they can't handle any opposing opinions, it's not just the LGBT community but it's still an embarrassment and for the great social justice warriors they are they shouldn't be slapping labels on people. it just makes it negative and unfair right? i've never had good experiences with these type of people, whenever i try to argue civilly they'll start throwing accusations about me being nasty or something, or just say something to insult me. it's petty and childish
> 
> i hate losing my temper on these people because i try to stay nice, i move on, but they don't give me any respect and they continue it



I feel like these people are just endlessly angry. I get that the treatment of the LGBT community is godawful but treating everyone not in that label just as bad isn't going to solve anything. They always seem to be very touchy and unforgiving which makes people not take them seriously and it's a shame because some people out there legit need help and these whiny people are ruining their chances of being helped.

- - - Post Merge - - -



forestyne said:


> tfw one day aliens will be more accepted by society than society accepts other human beings who are only a tad bit different to the average cis white male.
> 
> SJWs are the reason gay people won't be able to get married within the next four years and why trans people won't be able to use the bathroom of their identity because some cis old bloke says so. Sad face.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna go out on a limb here and place the blame on middle aged folks AKA the baby boomers. Seriously, I have barely seen anyone from ages 1-30 being hateful to anyone who isn't cishet. It seems to always be the middle aged folks due to their old beliefs and refusal to open up and accept change. I think that as long as they don't pass their horrible beliefs to their children, I think that once they all die out, things will be different for the minority groups. Think about it, just like you said, it's always the straight white middle aged man making the rules to hurt minorities.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I feel like these people are just endlessly angry. I get that the treatment of the LGBT community is godawful but treating everyone not in that label just as bad isn't going to solve anything. They always seem to be very touchy and unforgiving which makes people not take them seriously and *it's a shame because some people out there legit need help and these whiny people are ruining their chances of being helped.*



I completely agree. While I understand that it's not always easy to forget the past and the way straight/cis people have treated the LGBT community, holding this extreme prejudice against them and being just as hateful as they were does not help us move forward. People are still being kicked out of their homes for being gay and straight people do seem to shrug it off as "lol who cares they're not oppressed" when we are. We need help to receive equal rights because we're human beings too but being hateful and intimidating puts off potential allies, therefore the LGBT community gets such a negative light.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 10, 2017)

Tao said:


> I imagine that if small children were thrown into the adult would then those creatures would be the result...But then I remember Tom Hanks in 'Big' and realize children would probable handle 'adulting' a lot better.



I'd bet money these people do not function in society considering you cannot act like this in the adult world without people looking at you like you're insane and/or 12 years old. They're mentally and emotionally children despite having physically aged. Relevant comic



Corrie said:


> I feel like these people are just endlessly angry.



Because they participate in the Oppression Olympics. Who's the most oppressed/least privileged? It's a huge show to be perpetually outraged and to find offense in every little, asinine thing. For a group that's supposedly against racism, sexism, and discrimination in general they sure like to see everyone by their skin color, sex, and judging the **** outta people based on these attributes. But it's okay, since they're not as privileged as <straight, white, cis male>. Sheer hypocrisy.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 11, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I'd bet money these people do not function in society considering you cannot act like this in the adult world without people looking at you like you're insane and/or 12 years old. They're mentally and emotionally children despite having physically aged. Relevant comic
> 
> 
> 
> Because they participate in the Oppression Olympics. Who's the most oppressed/least privileged? It's a huge show to be perpetually outraged and to find offense in every little, asinine thing. For a group that's supposedly against racism, sexism, and discrimination in general they sure like to see everyone by their skin color, sex, and judging the **** outta people based on these attributes. But it's okay, since they're not as privileged as <straight, white, cis male>. Sheer hypocrisy.



OPPRESSION OLYMPICS, sponsored by Buzzfeed™

SJWs honestly won't survive in the real world. They don't have the capacity to realise that

1) the world is ****
2) life is ****
3) no matter how hard you try, life will always be **** and won't change for anyone

I agree, there's far too much hate for a community that claims to have so much love. Relevant videohttps://youtu.be/rIIoKShHiSI


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2017)

Please do not aggressively argue with other users, call them names, etc. when you disagree with them.  There is always a way to disagree with someone without turning the thread into a heated argument.  We've had to clean up the last couple of pages here from an off-topic argument.  Also, don't forget that rude behavior is against the rules and can get you a warning or infraction.


----------



## arle (Mar 13, 2017)

Jeremy said:


> Please do not aggressively argue with other users, call them names, etc. when you disagree with them.  There is always a way to disagree with someone without turning the thread into a heated argument.  We've had to clean up the last couple of pages here from an off-topic argument.  Also, don't forget that rude behavior is against the rules and can get you a warning or infraction.



Thank you for that!


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 14, 2017)

I was very confused by the OP but a google search found a range of articles with info that answered my questions.

https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2017/03/imdb-adds-an-f-rating-to-make-female-led-films-easier-to-find/

This isn't nearly so off-the-wall as I thought it might be from the OP. I hadn't come across this before but it's come from the industry and seems to be working for them, so I have no issue with it.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 14, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> I was very confused by the OP but a google search found a range of articles with info that answered my questions.
> 
> https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2017/03/imdb-adds-an-f-rating-to-make-female-led-films-easier-to-find/
> 
> This isn't nearly so off-the-wall as I thought it might be from the OP. I hadn't come across this before but it's come from the industry and seems to be working for them, so I have no issue with it.



The problem though is that, okay so why isn't there a rating for men? Or black people? Or Asians? Eventually it'll get ridiculous. Why do females get a special treatment?


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

I feel as if this will defer people from seeing films. People will likely claim that it's "forcing PC" culture or something and boycott the film because of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think this idea was well intentioned, but it'll probably backfire rather than doing any good.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

made08 said:


> I feel as if this will defer people from seeing films. People will likely claim that it's "forcing PC" culture or something and boycott the film because of it.



It will people not want to see the films because it is forcing PC culture, which Americans are tired of.


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 15, 2017)

Corrie said:


> The problem though is that, okay so why isn't there a rating for men? Or black people? Or Asians? Eventually it'll get ridiculous. Why do females get a special treatment?



I see where you're coming from but I have absolutely no issue with IMBD having search tags for each of those categories. Why on earth would that be a problem?

As for "special treatment" I think the point is to raise awareness of these works, not take anything away from other works.

From a more detailed article I found :

?The F-rating is a great way to highlight women on screen and behind the camera,? IMDb boss Col Needham told the BBC.

There were questions, however, about how IMDb will use the classification. The rating is not included on the landing pages or plot keyword pages of F-rated films, and the only way to discover if a film has the rating is by searching the IMDb reference page.

Female film protagonists reached all-time high in 2016, study shows

?I am so pleased that 21,800 films have been tagged on IMDb as F-rated. Of course, I would love the F-rating logo to be featured prominently on each of these films,? Tarquini said.

Despite the widespread implementation of her rating, Tarquini says work still must be done to increase female representation on film. ?I hope that the F rating will become redundant as the stories we see on screen reflect our culture, and that 50% of the stories we see [will be] told by and about women.?

https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...ssification-system-to-highlight-work-by-women

---

For those that don't want to use this tag, don't. I haven't spent much time on IMBD personally and I don't know if I'll use this myself since I mostly get my movie recommendations from friends. I'll probably check it out at some point to see how it works, but that's about it.

As for why women are getting "special treatment", this initiative was created by a woman to try and address the drastic imbalance of female directers and writers in the movie industry. This is an incredibly difficult problem to overcome and requires a multifaceted approach to bring about lasting, appropriate change.

I'm not in the film industry, so I'm happy to defer to those within it as to how the best to tackle the issue they face.


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> As for "special treatment" I think the point is to raise awareness of these works, not take anything away from other works.



I'm really glad you made that distinction. I think it's important to keep in mind.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't have a problem with it, but like do we really need to put labels on bloody everything?


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> It will people not want to see the films because it is forcing PC culture, which Americans are tired of.



yeah it's rly too much like jeez when will these people be happy? when everyone has the same rights and are seen as equal in society?


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Because it's exactly what it is. Misandry. Being a white heterosexual man, I feel pretty damn mad about what a lot of these SJW feminists have to say about me, and the rest of men. Because there's a few bad men out there, all of us have to be labeled as some kind of sexist piece of trash. It's not fun being hated, no matter what or who you are, and they lack the understanding of that. Do they think that a man deserves to be thrown into the dust because of something people over a hundred years ago did? Why is that acceptable?  At the same time, I can't help but feel a lot of these people do it because they want to be a "victim" and get attention...It's a huge load of garbage, I've hated it ever since my ex started to hate me, and all men  because her little feminist tumblr propaganda ruined her...Causing her to try to get me to become a woman because I was questioning who I was at the time. Turns out, I wanted to stay a guy, but that's not the point. That experience opened my eyes to how vile the modern day feminist movement is. I'll never consider myself a feminist no matter what the definition is. I'm an egalitarian, if anything.



I'm currently losing one of my best friends because I'm a white male and her feminist friends are filling her head with bias. We're drifting further and further apart and all I can do is watch helplessly as she continues to hold a prejudice against someone who's been her closest friend for nearly a decade.

I've been ripped into on this site before for saying that I'll never support feminism, but maybe now that people seem to have come to their senses I can say this openly. Feminism has not done an ounce of visible good that I can see in my personal life and has torn my friendships and even some of my friend's families apart. I will never support feminism. I can't support it. All it's done my entire life is tear me down for being proud to be a man.


----------



## seliph (Mar 15, 2017)

Aronthaer said:


> I'm currently losing one of my best friends because I'm a white male and her feminist friends are filling her head with bias. We're drifting further and further apart and all I can do is watch helplessly as she continues to hold a prejudice against someone who's been her closest friend for nearly a decade.
> 
> I've been ripped into on this site before for saying that I'll never support feminism, but maybe now that people seem to have come to their senses I can say this openly. Feminism has not done an ounce of visible good that I can see in my personal life and has torn my friendships and even some of my friend's families apart. I will never support feminism. I can't support it. All it's done my entire life is tear me down for being proud to be a man.



Maybe feminism is making your friend realize some things about you. Hate to be the one to break it to you but feminism isn't about your friendships or personal feelings and it doesn't have to cater to you, ever.

Also kinda doubt it's "tearing someone's family apart" lmao


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> Maybe feminism is making your friend realize some things about you.



This is possible. But she's severed ties with almost all of her male friends, and I don't really know what she could see in me that would make her hate me. we've been friends for a decade and she's told me before that I'm her closest thing in her life to her. But she's had this outbreak of snarkiness and cynicism towards me that started at the same time she started posting anti-male things on her Google+ and Facebook.



gyro said:


> Also kinda doubt it's "tearing someone's family apart" lmao



you don't have to believe it. It's actually really personal so I'm not going to go into too much detail since that would be disrespectful, but basically a friend of mine thought that her father was "oppressing" her mother when clearly he wasn't. The father tried to explain but she basically turned on him and started fighting against something that wasn't there. the mother tried to help as well, but at that point she was too delusioned to even listen to anyone.


----------



## seliph (Mar 15, 2017)

Aronthaer said:


> This is possible. But she's severed ties with almost all of her male friends, and I don't really know what she could see in me that would make her hate me. we've been friends for a decade and she's told me before that I'm her closest thing in her life to her. But she's had this outbreak of snarkiness and cynicism towards me that started at the same time she started posting anti-male things on her Google+ and Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have to believe it. It's actually really personal so I'm not going to go into too much detail since that would be disrespectful, but basically a friend of mine thought that her father was "oppressing" her mother when clearly he wasn't. The father tried to explain but she basically turned on him and started fighting against something that wasn't there. the mother tried to help as well, but at that point she was too delusioned to even listen to anyone.



Again, maybe she's realized some things about her male friends. I cut a _lot_ of my friends out of my life as a teenager because I was coming to terms with who I was and what I wanted and I realized a lot of my friends were downright racists and homophobes and unwilling to change their behaviour even if it hurt someone close to them. Either way, your friend chose to change her behaviour. Feminism didn't make her do anything.


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> Again, maybe she's realized some things about her male friends. I cut a _lot_ of my friends out of my life as a teenager because I was coming to terms with who I was and what I wanted and I realized a lot of my friends were downright racists and homophobes and unwilling to change their behaviour even if it hurt someone close to them. Either way, your friend chose to change her behaviour. Feminism didn't make her do anything.



I guess I can sorta agree with that. again, the predominant problem I have here is that she chose to abandon some of her oldest friends instead of confronting them about the things she had a problem with. One of my friends thinks that he must have done something to make her hate him but I can't recall anything he's ever done to her. He's beating himself up over this whole thing and blaming himself when I'm not even certain that it's him that's causing her to act this way. but yes, feminism can't MAKE you do anything. that's correct. however, out of control, it can PROMOTE misandrist behavior and perpetuate prejudice.


----------



## seliph (Mar 15, 2017)

Aronthaer said:


> I guess I can sorta agree with that. again, the predominant problem I have here is that she chose to abandon some of her oldest friends instead of confronting them about the things she had a problem with. One of my friends thinks that he must have done something to make her hate him but I can't recall anything he's ever done to her. He's beating himself up over this whole thing and blaming himself when I'm not even certain that it's him that's causing her to act this way. but yes, feminism can't MAKE you do anything. that's correct. however, out of control, it can PROMOTE misandrist behavior and perpetuate prejudice.



Then you and your friends have to confront her about it. If you've already done that and still have no answers then there's nothing you can really do but move on. If I remember right you're still young so either party has a lot of time to change anyways.

Anything can promote prejudice and horrible behaviour but again the movement as a whole isn't to blame for that. People have a choice of whether to be hateful or whether to be accepting. The violent man-hating side of feminism consists of radfems and terfs which most feminists reject as a whole in the first place.


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> Then you and your friends have to confront her about it. If you've already done that and still have no answers then there's nothing you can really do but move on. If I remember right you're still young so either party has a lot of time to change anyways.
> 
> Anything can promote prejudice and horrible behaviour but again the movement as a whole isn't to blame for that. People have a choice of whether to be hateful or whether to be accepting. The violent man-hating side of feminism consists of radfems and terfs which most feminists reject as a whole in the first place.



That's probably the best option. I've tried before but I'm somewhat of a non-confrontational person so I never really got the discussion going. but I think this is probably something me and her need to work out. And you're right, it could have very little or nothing to do with feminism. I guess I've just been using feminism as a platform to vent about this issue because honestly, it hurts a lot to see this happen. but yeah, I should probably more mature in handling this and talk to her about it. I can't just use feminism as an excuse.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 15, 2017)

lmao Wat

is it insulting to u to hear about male privilege or w/e


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 17, 2017)

Aronthaer said:


> That's probably the best option. I've tried before but I'm somewhat of a non-confrontational person so I never really got the discussion going. but I think this is probably something me and her need to work out. And you're right, it could have very little or nothing to do with feminism. I guess I've just been using feminism as a platform to vent about this issue because honestly, it hurts a lot to see this happen. but yeah, I should probably more mature in handling this and talk to her about it. I can't just use feminism as an excuse.



I hope you can get some answers one way or another so you can move on. You're willing to listen and reflect (based on your comments here), which is an excellent start regardless of what happens next.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 17, 2017)

Aronthaer said:


> That's probably the best option. I've tried before but I'm somewhat of a non-confrontational person so I never really got the discussion going. but I think this is probably something me and her need to work out. And you're right, it could have very little or nothing to do with feminism. I guess I've just been using feminism as a platform to vent about this issue because honestly, it hurts a lot to see this happen. but yeah, I should probably more mature in handling this and talk to her about it. I can't just use feminism as an excuse.



Ya, the only way you'll get answers is if you confront it head-on. Leaving it to manifest can get nasty, I learnt that the hard way. Even if you're not a confrontational person, you're not yourself when everything builds up. I hope you two talk about it and, if it doesn't work out, I hope you're able to move on and snip her out.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 17, 2017)

holy **** that's one of the most dumb things ive heard in awhile. its not necessary and im pretty sure all ratings are for age


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 17, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> holy **** that's one of the most dumb things ive heard in awhile. its not necessary and im pretty sure all ratings are for age



I shared this link earlier but it's buried in the thread. This article explains what the F rating is, how it came about, and how it is used (hint : it's really not a big deal on IMBD at all, just a search tag) :

https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...ssification-system-to-highlight-work-by-women


----------

